# Stories of success with psychiatric help?



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone's been able to "gain reality" with the help of a psychiatrist? In other words, would it be a good idea for me to see a shrink, or is it just a dead end like some of the other things I've tried. Have you also been taking medication together with your visits? Any success stories in general are welcome, but more particularly the ones with the help of a doc.

Cheers, Uni


----------



## ShyTiger (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi Uni.
I have had some gained some great insights into myself and some great coping strategies with the help of therapists. But there have been many of them and some i have gained heaps from and others i have gained nothing from but a lighter wallet! I think it is something you will have to try, to know whether it will work for you. Try to find someone you click ith as that helps tremendously. 
I believe in trying as many avenues as possible with gaining "your reality". If something doesnt work try another way but keep trying. Keep being productive in your healing.


----------



## mcsiegs (Apr 27, 2005)

Definitely go to a shrink. Get a combination of psychotherapy and meds. You will not be disappointed, in my opinion.


----------



## Synapse (Aug 15, 2004)

A psychiatrist helped in diagnosing the disorder proper and giving the appropriate medication. For me paxil 60mg which is above the recommended dose helped hence why a specialist prescribed it and not an ordinary doctor. I have been DP free now for nearly 3 months with only one slight relapse. Talking with a friend you can trust also helps.


----------



## livinginhell333 (Feb 19, 2005)

i am takin 60 mg of celexa, it helps with the depression, some days i mite actually feel some emotion, other days i feel dead. but i never feel like myself and my senses are like pretty much gone and i don't feel like a person.


----------



## grandma-stole-my-wheels (Nov 17, 2004)

> Stories of success with psychiatric help?


Success with psychiatric help?

If help means getting about 800x worse, from not really having much of a problem at all, + being medicated so I couldn't hardly feel anything and awful side effects, then sure!

Gran.
(Thanks again doc!, here's your $$$, you enjoy that.)


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

grandma-stole-my-wheels said:


> > Stories of success with psychiatric help?
> 
> 
> If help means getting about 800x worse, from not really having much of a problem at all,


i wonder how that transpired... ? :roll:


----------



## grandma-stole-my-wheels (Nov 17, 2004)

> i wonder how that transpired... ?


Don't fully understand, please expand. Sarcasm?


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

no i mean explain how that happened?


----------



## person3 (Aug 10, 2004)

well grandma why were you at the psych's office in the first place? to play bingo?


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

I've been seeing a guy with a MSW and at first I was iffy about it, like what can he tell me that I don't already know. But I have to say I'm a lot better after only 3 visits. His specialty is CBT and we're really working on making me not worry so much. I tend to catastrophize everything and he's teaching me how to put things into perspective and be realistic instead of creating all these huge scenarios of horrible stuff that might happen to me. To me CBT is the way to go if you are a worrier and have panic attacks. But for other disorders, other therapy may work better.


----------



## Universal (May 30, 2005)

hi enngirl, do you have any depersonalization/derealisation symptoms (which i'm guessing you might have since you speak about worrying) ? or do you just have an anxiety disorder? i'm trying to determine if CBT can help with dp/dr. so far i've only been hearing good things about it.

thanks


----------



## enngirl5 (Aug 10, 2004)

Oh yeah, that's my main problem is the derealization. But I feel like if I can get rid of the anxiety I can get rid of the dr. The only time my dp/dr is really bad is when I'm anxious. What kinda sucks is that most doctors and therapists don't really understand dp so I'm scared of going into detail about all of my thoughts and feelings about that. But I have panic disorder and working on the anxiety has helped the derealization tremendously.


----------

